# Newbie



## lukeyboi89 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Been looking at TTS lately, the 08 onwards model.

So thought I would check you guys out, I'm assuming I need a certain number of posts before I can view the classifieds etc.

I have a lovely 2010 a3 quattro already, but fancy something a bit sportier

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, There is no post limit as it would encourage bumping etc.
Keep checking.
Click link for Market Place & PM info.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## lukeyboi89 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

That thread doesn't suggest a time line, so it's a bit of guess work involved ha.

My account is years old but I've not really used it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, There are a couple in there but the posts are 9 months old so probably sold & posts not updated.
Check your access regularly :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## lukeyboi89 (Jun 12, 2011)

Cheers buddy,

I put a post up of my a3 in the other cars section if anyone cares


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## lukeyboi89 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all,

You two seem to be the gurus around here, who's going to point me in the direction of a buyers guide / thinks to look out for on a mk2 TTS?

I'm aware of the cam follower needing changed regularly but there didn't seem to be much else coming up on Google.

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi lukeyboi89,
My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.

DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. Expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.

Check thoroughly for any damp as drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
There are many common places where water can get in & leaking windscreen seals are being reported recently.
Check the MK2 KB for water leak info.
Recent reports of rear chassis/floor corrosion, but that could just be that particular car.
Hoggy.


----------



## lukeyboi89 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi lukeyboi89,
> My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
> Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.
> 
> ...


thats a great start thank you sir!

im not sure if the TTS specifically has any other issues than the cam follower i mentioned previously.

will do some digging around, thanks again


----------

